# VHS trailer - looks good



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

*Here is a link to the new movie "VHS" coming soon. It looks like it may be pretty good. I still don't think my wife will watch it with me though.




 *


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Man, that looks great. Will definately see this one.


----------



## badgerbadger (Aug 17, 2012)

I watched this after seeing it mentioned in the threads here. I was not disappointed. It was equal parts creepy and wtf. Won't win any academy awards, for sure, but worth the time to watch it.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I see it's available on Xfinity OnDemand and just may pull the trigger on this one tonight.


----------

